
Side Effects May Include Anything - fwdbureau
http://slatestarcodex.com/2016/01/20/side-effects-may-include-anything/
======
wrong_variable
Pavlovian conditioning -

When you are on hacker news and think side effects means IO operations
performed by your function.

